# [A 10] Ascension auf Perenolde sucht...



## Kyrador (24. Mai 2011)

Die Gruppe Ascension sucht derzeit zur Verstärkung des Raidkaders je

1 Offkrieger
1 Magier

Was wir erwarten:

- Klassenverständnis
- gute Anwesenheitsquote
- Bereitschaft sich auf Raids vorzubereiten
- Gildenbeitritt bei Aufnahme
- und natürlich ein bisschen geistige Reife 

Zu uns:

Der Großteil von uns raidet schon seit BC zusammen, damals recht erfolgreich noch im 25er. Nachdem zu Beginn von Wotlk einige Spieler aufgehört haben und es immer schwerer wurde 25 motivierte Spieler zu finden, haben wir uns entschieden zu Cataclysm nur noch 10er zu raiden. Derzeit raiden wir 3 Tage die Woche und stehen bei 7/13 hc kills. Wenn ihr interesse habt ebenfalls zeitnah den Content zu schaffen, inklusive der Hardmodes könnt ihr euch gerne ingame bei Runar oder Hek bewerben oder alternativ hier im Forum bei mir zumindest anfragen 

Unsere Raidzeiten sind: Mo, Mi, Do jeweils 19:30-23:30 (Wochenende also frei )

Noch interessante Links:
Homepage (naja, eher Forum): http://ascension.draxinusom.ch/forum/
Gildenfortschritt: http://www.wowprogress.com/guild/eu/perenolde/Ascension


----------

